# 60 pound turkey cook



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 15, 2016)

We did a 60 pound turkey for Thanksgiving.  Thought I'd share it for all to see.  That was a big bird!













15107348_10154795080259306_4038927115278918528_n.j



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 15, 2016


















15128758_10209917793174289_2039232839_n (1).jpg



__ snakepitsmokers
__ Dec 15, 2016


----------



## phatbac (Dec 15, 2016)

60# turkey?

you sure you aren't cooking Big Bird?

wow

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2016)

WOW!  Pterodactyl!


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 15, 2016)

Holy Moley! I've never seen one over 29 lbs. How long did that take? And was it tough?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2016)

Are you sure that's not an EMU?


----------



## jakester (Dec 15, 2016)

That is one huge bird! Was it on a all meat diet or what?


----------



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 15, 2016)

mneeley490 said:


> Holy Moley! I've never seen one over 29 lbs. How long did that take? And was it tough?



Nope!  Soft and juicy!  200 degrees for just over 13 hours.  We used some mixed fruit wood to smoke it with its brine in the water pan.


----------



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 15, 2016)

phatbac said:


> 60# turkey?
> you sure you aren't cooking Big Bird?
> wow
> 
> phatbac (Aaron)


That's what I've been calling it!


----------



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 15, 2016)

jakester said:


> That is one huge bird! Was it on a all meat diet or what?


Our neighbors raised it.  Said it could barely walk!


----------



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 15, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are you sure that's not an EMU?


Lol... [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow, that's the biggest turkey I've ever seen!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 16, 2016)

What a monster! Nice smoke!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow, you must still have leftovers, sammies and such, probably have them for the next year!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That is awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 16, 2016)

I live in farm country and have plenty of farmer friends. Feeding the birds heavy protein from the beginning of June until the week before thanksgiving is producing 25-35ish pound birds. So I guess my questions are how long were you feeding them, and what were you feeding them. I wouldn't mind trying one this coming spring. 

By the way that's freakin awesome!


----------



## snakepitsmokers (Dec 16, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow, that's the biggest turkey I've ever seen!
> 
> Al


Us too!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2016)

Now THAT"S a big bird.  Something that size has to be an ostrich.  I know I've never seen a turkey that size.

Nice job.

Gary


----------

